# vector art 3d machinist roughing cut



## mrbill59 (Nov 30, 2006)

first post hope im in right spot. I have a shark pro cnc, I am doing dish carvings using vector art 3d mashinist. I was woundering if ther is a rule of thumb when to do a roughing cut. I am using 1/8 and 1/16 ball nose cutters for final cut


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Please, Mr Bill, add your name to Your profile. You will not be recognized the next time. We will not see Your name, and We like to talk with You .


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been using VectorArt 3d Machinist for quite a few years, so to answer your question about rough pass is generally the depth of your art work. If you are to cut deep pass it is best to cut a roughing pass with a 25 to 50% (or more). Most of the time it is trial and error. A lot of factors speed and feed material cutting depth of dimensional artwork to be milled, etc. Generally speaking is personal choice. I do with 1/8 ball nose at 6 to 8% step over with shallow passes (tool setting of step down at 0.100") seems to be satisfactory for me.


----------

